# Mirar de reojo



## oswill

Hola!!! Existe alguna expresion en portuguÉs para: *mirar de reojo?* gracias


----------



## Guigo

_Olhar de esguelha._
_Olhar de soslaio._
_Olhar de lado._
_Olhar atravessado._

Pero un contexto sería conveniente.


----------



## oswill

Muchas gracias guigo!!!


----------



## coquis14

En cierto contexto "estar de olho" , también sirve.

Saludos


----------



## brasileirinho

_Olhar de rabo de olho_ também.


----------



## Mangato

En España *mirar de reojo* además de mirar por el rabillo del ojo puede tener  el significado de adoptar una posición de desconfianza, prevención hostil o enfado.

Me gusta la traducción de Guido* olhar de esguelha*. Aquí en Galicia_* ollar de esguello*_


----------



## cordobes82

Desculpem, mas "olhar de relance" também seria correto, nao é?


----------



## willy2008

*Olahr de relance* no es mirar de reojo sino dar una mirada rapida, como decimos por aquí *echar un vistazo.*


----------



## cordobes82

willy2008 said:


> *Olahr de relance* no es mirar de reojo sino dar una mirada rapida, como decimos por aquí *echar un vistazo.*



Estuve viendo, y creo que sí, que "mirar de reojo" se puede traducir como "olhar de relance" sin ningún problema.

"Echar un vistazo" más bien sería "dar uma olhada", es cuando ves algo rápidamente, pero no tenés la intención de ocultar la mirada ni querés dar a entender nada con ella.


----------



## Carfer

cordobes82 said:


> Estuve viendo, y creo que sí, que "mirar de reojo" se puede traducir como "olhar de relance" sin ningún problema.
> 
> "Echar un vistazo" más bien sería "dar uma olhada", es cuando ves algo rápidamente, pero no tenés la intención de ocultar la mirada ni querés dar a entender nada con ella.



Acho que o willy tem razão. '_Relance' _é um movimento rápido. '_Mirar de reojo' _é '_olhar de esguelha'._

      Do Priberam:
*  relance* 
      (_re- + lance_)   _s. m._
*de relance*: rapidamente, ao primeiro lance.
*relance de olhos*: olhar rápido.    

  Do DRAE:
*mirar de **~**.*
*1.* loc. verb. Mirar disimuladamente dirigiendo la vista por encima del hombro, o hacia un lado y sin volver la cabeza.
*2.* loc. verb. Mirar con prevención     hostil o enfado.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Acho que o willy tem razão. '_Relance' _é um movimento rápido. '_Mirar de reojo' _é '_olhar de esguelha'._
> 
> Do Priberam:
> *  relance*
> (_re- + lance_)   _s. m._
> *de relance*: rapidamente, ao primeiro lance.
> *relance de olhos*: olhar rápido.
> 
> Do DRAE:
> *mirar de **~**.*
> *1.* loc. verb. Mirar disimuladamente dirigiendo la vista por encima del hombro, o hacia un lado y sin volver la cabeza.
> *2.* loc. verb. Mirar con prevención     hostil o enfado.


De acuerdo con Carfer y Willy.


----------



## cordobes82

Vocês estao certos no sentido de que é mais acurado talvez, mas haveria de se ver o contexto. Aqui na Argentina poderia ser traduzida desse jeito uma por outra.

por exemplo, neste caso: "enquanto cozinhava, através da janela olhou de relance para as crianças no quintal", pode se traduzir com o mesmo e exato sentido: "mientras cocinava, miró de reojo a través de la ventana a los niños en el patio".

Significa que deu uma olhada, que nao fixou a vista, só isso, dar uma olhadinha, mas nao olhar com desprezo, com suspeita ou com qualquer outra intençao.

De fato a primeira definiçao que o carfer postou é quase igual:

*1.* loc. verb. Mirar disimuladamente dirigiendo la vista por encima del hombro, o hacia un lado y sin volver la cabeza.


Também tem a ver com um "argentinismo", aqui tanto faz; lembrem-se os lusoparlantes de que o mundo hispano é bem grande e variado.


----------



## sorollexiste

brasileirinho said:


> _Olhar de rabo de olho_ também.



olhar de rabo *DO* olho
olhar *pelo* rabo *do *olho
olhar *com* rabo *do *olho


----------



## sorollexiste

relance, visão rápida e passageira
de relance, rápidamente

Exemplos:
-Verifique espelhos retrovisores,olhe de relance sobreo ombro esquerdo e entre lentamente


-Se me é permitido olhar de relance para a política de reformas


-É por essa razão que, mesmo com apenas um olhar de relance, os carros parecem em movimento


-Está olhando de relance o que acontece na CONCACAF? 


-ele oferece apenas um olhar de relance sobre o futuro do vídeo online como meio


-Olho de relance os sapatos, roupas e badulaques 

-Infelizmente, as mulheres tem tido anos de prática em captarolhares invasores ou uma olhadinha de relance, a olhadinha dissimulada.


----------

